# Diffuser un film sur Apple tv avec l'iPad



## damien447 (19 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir, je possède un serveur avec des films dessus il est atteignable en AFP Smb bref tout les protocoles possibles. Mais je n'arrive pas à me servir de mon iPad pour projeter l'image et le son sur mon Apple Tv 3 grâce à lairplay.. Avez vous une solution qui marcherai? 
Merci


----------



## MiWii (19 Décembre 2012)

Moi je passe par l'application GoodPlayer


Ouvre le film qui est sur ton serveur dans Goodplayer puis tu fais une recopie video de l'iPad sur l'Apple Tv et là tu as ta video + son sur la tv !

O'Player HD le fait aussi, mais la video s'accade sur la tv c'est pas top du tout


----------



## damien447 (20 Décembre 2012)

L'application envoi juste le son sur l'apple tv mais pas le son...  l'image reste sur l'ipad et le son sur la tv... Comment faire?? 

Merci


----------



## MiWii (23 Décembre 2012)

damien447 a dit:


> L'application envoi juste le son sur l'apple tv mais pas le son...  l'image reste sur l'ipad et le son sur la tv... Comment faire??
> 
> Merci



L'appli envoie l'image si tu fais la recopie video vers ton Apple TV !

Pour ça, il faut que tu cliques 2 fois sur le bouton home, tu vas vers la gauche, tu envoies l'iPad vers Apple TV et tu cliques sur le bouton de recopie video.


Ensuite tu vas ouvrir l'appli goodplayer, et là, tu as l'image et le son vers l'Apple Tv.


----------



## damien447 (2 Janvier 2013)

L'icone est bien bleu... avec comme option de sorti apple tv.. mais sur la tv on entend que le son et pas d'image. l'apple tv prend ça aussi pour une musique qu'il lit et non pour un film..

Comment faire?


----------



## MiWii (3 Janvier 2013)

Avec la solution que je t'ai donné plus haut, ça fonctionne !

Mais il faut que l'appli video que tu utilises (goodplayer, o'player hd etc) soit fermée.
Tu mets en route la recopie video (comme expliqué plus haut) puis seulement tu ouvres ton appli video, et là quand tu lances la video tu as l'image et le son.


----------



## damien447 (4 Janvier 2013)

Je suis navré je fais exactement se que vous m'indiquer :
 1-double clique bouton home activé la recopie video en switchant dans le mutlitache
 2-demarrer l'application et demarrer le film...
 3-Rien juste le son qui est retransmis sur l'ATV. 


je me trompe peut être... mais n'existerai pas une autre solution? ou est ce parce que j'ai l'iPad 1.


----------



## MiWii (4 Janvier 2013)

Ah bah oui, c'est parce que tu as l'iPad 1... desolée.

Peut etre passer via un cable du coup.


----------



## damien447 (5 Janvier 2013)

D'accord.. Merci quand meme..


----------

